# HAUNTED RADIO'S INDEPENDNCE DAY SHOW: uncle sam, 4th of july goodies, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating the Fourth of July with a review of the 1996 film, 'Uncle Sam' and a special edition of 'Retched Radio' and our Demonic DJ will spin you around the 'Vortex' and so very much more on the June 22 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-062216.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

